# Blacks found south of Ross County.



## compostingforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Found our first blacks of the year April 15th 2013. A little over 45 blacks all found on top of hill.


----------



## compostingforever (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## compostingforever (Apr 16, 2013)

http://i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww57/happyheartedshroomer/April%2015th%202013%20Shrooms/100_0308.jpg


----------



## compostingforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Find the mushroom


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

WTG CPforever. C'mon rain. :-o


----------



## wizard_12 (Apr 24, 2013)

Where is "south" of Ross county, hah.
Not wanting to steal your spot or anything just trying to find some where to look for a couple shrooms


----------

